# [SOLVED] PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR



## hashem_rizk (Sep 25, 2007)

hey,

Ive got fear recently and installed it and everything looked fine... but when i was playing it after about 10 min the computer suddenly shuts down..... i dont know why this happens, i have command and conquer 3 and it works perfectly....

i have centrino intel core 2 duo 1.83 ghz proccesor, 1 gb ram, 256 video card, Geforce 7600

plzzz someone help...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

fear is way harder on hardware than c&c.it could be a heat problem.try speedfan post back the temps under both idle,and load.


----------



## hashem_rizk (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

okay here are the results:

HD0: 45C
Temp1: 62C
Temp2: 65C
Core 0: 42C
Core 1: 43C


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

those are some fairly high temps.do you have any idea what the video card temp is?


----------



## hashem_rizk (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

no i dont... how do i know the video card temp??


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

you can use ntune it comes with a program called nvidia monitor.that can read your video card temps.


----------



## hashem_rizk (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

all rite ill download it... 
but i was just wondering if there is any way i could lower these temperatures so i could play fear... and also is there like a possibility that my laptop could melt or get messed up..

thanks


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

yeah you could always get a laptop cooling pad


----------



## Grand Guignol (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*



hashem_rizk said:


> all rite ill download it...
> but i was just wondering if there is any way i could lower these temperatures so i could play fear... and also is there like a possibility that my laptop could melt or get messed up..
> 
> thanks


Be very careful with this. If something goes, ur in for a big headache on a laptop. Getting a laptop cooler is a top priority, helped me out. Turn down the specs on the game to the lowest and see if it shuts off. I know on my laptop it would get scorching hot when I would play painkiller or doom 3. Never had it shut off though. Might want to get your receipts ready....:4-dontkno


----------



## hashem_rizk (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*



Grand Guignol said:


> Be very careful with this. If something goes, ur in for a big headache on a laptop. Getting a laptop cooler is a top priority, helped me out. Turn down the specs on the game to the lowest and see if it shuts off. I know on my laptop it would get scorching hot when I would play painkiller or doom 3. Never had it shut off though. Might want to get your receipts ready....:4-dontkno


soo wat ur trying to say is that if i dont get the laptop cooler my laptop could get messed up.....


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

i think thats exactly what he is saying.that computer is getting hot enough to force a shutdown.


----------



## hashem_rizk (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

so should i just like stop playin fear until i get one of those laptop coolers..... but i could still use the laptop rite like without playing games....


----------



## Grand Guignol (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*



hashem_rizk said:


> soo wat ur trying to say is that if i dont get the laptop cooler my laptop could get messed up.....


The laptop cooler will help the air flow underneath the laptop a bit, it will also lift the laptop off the surface a bit so that the laptops fans can get better airflow. It should help a bit, but it's not exactly water cooling lol.
I'm a big FEAR fan and the game is definitely gonna eat up your system specs pretty quick. you are probably running on medium settings with most eye candy turned off right? If it's just this game that this happens then yeah I'd say it's overheating, if it is happening at other times, then you're gonna need a new thread so the techs on here can figure it out.


fear system specs:
Minimum:

# Intel or AMD class 1.7 GHz or equivelant CPU.
# 512MB of RAM
# 64MB DirectX 8 class ATi or nVidia graphics card
# Monitor that can display in 4:3 aspect ratio
# 5.0GB free hard disk drive space, and an additional page swap file and saved game files.
# 4x CD-ROM, DVD-ROM drive for Special Director's Edition.
# 16-bit DirectX 9 compliant sound card with support for EAX 2.0
# Broadband or LAN internet connection for multiplayer.
# Mouse.
# Keyboard.

Recommended:

# Intel or AMD class 3.0 GHz CPU or better.
# 1GB of RAM or more.
# 256MB DirectX 9 Shader Model 2.0 supporting ATi or nVidia graphics card or better.


I don't know what else to say about this, power supply maybe?:4-dontkno

Hope that helps! Cheers and good luck!

just read:



hashem_rizk said:


> so should i just like stop playin fear until i get one of those laptop coolers..... but i could still use the laptop rite like without playing games....


using the laptop is no problemo, if this is just a FEAR issue. But if it's occuring at other times then it might not really matter.

but yeah I'd get that laptop cooler before you start fragging again. Keeping the components cool will extend the lifetime of your lappy and keep you happy.

And lookin at that link to the newegg laptop coolers, I have the vantec. And it is really good, has lasted me 4 years now. I even uped the voltage on it's fans a few times bwahahahaha, and it is still tickin. Definitely lowers my temps all around. I can't game without it, even though it's useless now for gaming lol (9700 ati mobile).
Another thing I did to cool my laptop down was remove my keyboard and buy a seperate usb keyboard. After removing my laptops keyboard I put two big fans where the keyboard was. Kept everything really cool. Of course the only reason I did this was cause my keyboard mobo controller went the way of the dinosaur. But you could also try putting the fans on top of the keys, since removing the keyboard is kinda :4-thatsba and will void warranties and such. They are 2 80 mm fans hooked up to an old power supply.


----------



## hashem_rizk (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*



Grand Guignol said:


> The laptop cooler will help the air flow underneath the laptop a bit, it will also lift the laptop off the surface a bit so that the laptops fans can get better airflow. It should help a bit, but it's not exactly water cooling lol.
> I'm a big FEAR fan and the game is definitely gonna eat up your system specs pretty quick. you are probably running on medium settings with most eye candy turned off right? If it's just this game that this happens then yeah I'd say it's overheating, if it is happening at other times, then you're gonna need a new thread so the techs on here can figure it out.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks... it does help

ya i am playin on medium specs... and it does only happen in this game.. ill get the cooler and check out if the game works then...
thanks


----------



## hashem_rizk (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

hey,

i closed my computer for quite some time now.... i then opened it and left it for about 20 min and here are the new temp results

HD0: 35C
Temp1: 47C
Temp2: 51C
Core 0: 35C
core 1: 36C

now can i test the game out.... or will it just heat up again


----------



## Grand Guignol (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

those temps seem good to me. I would also give a program called speedfan a try. Google "Speedfan 4.33 download". It gives temps also. Just to compare. I'm afraid that the game will just shoot the tempetures up to super hot again. Cooling will help this out in my opinion. It's probably your processor that is overheating and causeing the shutdown, a laptop cooler should help keep it at a stable enough temp to keep it from shutting down. This doesn't mean that running the proc. at a high temp for a long time while gaming won't wear the little guy down and maybe cut its lifetime in half though...keep that in mind. That's why I don't like laptops for gaming...too hard to cool (unless you go nuts and take it apart...then it's usefullness as a laptop is gone). 

Can anyone tell me if Temp1 and 2 are those ambient tempetures inside the laptop??


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

On low details does the problem still happen? You only have 1gb of RAM but probably only 700mb free... because of your OS. So with FEAR on medium settings then you are at about 700mb usage... causing your problem.

To prove overheating is not the problem, when it turns off... attempt to turn it back on IMMEDIATELY, if it turns on with no problem... then it is a RAM issue.

Mikey.


----------



## GDkitty (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

I have run into a few overheating issues on some laptops before.. heck my last two died due to overheating issues.

Try and blow out any of the fans & vents on it best you can to get rid of any dust that will block airflow for the internal fans. A laptop cooling mat is a good idea too, it will pull the air away from under where the heat issue is.

I know on my current laptop (bout 2 years old now) will overheat when i am playing a 3d game (like WoW or something) but ONLY when the laptop is flat on the desk, there is still room for airflow under, but obviously not enough. I use my USB hub as a riser on the back, keeps it off the desktop completely, and havent had an overheating issue since.


----------



## hashem_rizk (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

i dont think its a RAM issue, because when it shuts down i have to wait for a while until i could open it back again..... its not like this happens alot its the first time and it only happened when playing fear, so im sure its a overheating issue...


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*



hashem_rizk said:


> i dont think its a RAM issue, because when it shuts down i have to wait for a while until i could open it back again..... its not like this happens alot its the first time and it only happened when playing fear, so im sure its a overheating issue...


OK mate, that is what I was looking for... we are now 110% sure it is overheating.

Mikey.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

i was 110% sure yesterday it was heat.of course a computer is going to be cooler when it is first started.with idle temps like the first set of temps he posted.its going to have crazy heat playing fear.

those temps were done with speedfan.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*



pharoah said:


> i was 110% sure yesterday it was heat.


I was? Your the only one helping in this thread?  :grin:

You can NEVER be too sure, one more check does not do any damage.


----------



## Grand Guignol (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*



pharoah said:


> i was 110% sure yesterday it was heat.of course a computer is going to be cooler when it is first started.with idle temps like the first set of temps he posted.its going to have crazy heat playing fear.
> 
> those temps were done with speedfan.


yeah just saw the error i made LOL
i guess try out motherboard moniter then for a second program...even tho it's kinda overkill since this issue seems resolved...
ah the wonders of a little fan blowing air...endless....


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*



Grand Guignol said:


> yeah just saw the error i made LOL
> i guess try out motherboard moniter then for a second program...even tho it's kinda overkill since this issue seems resolved...
> ah the wonders of a little fan blowing air...endless....



lol thats ok at least you were giving good advice.:grin:


----------



## hashem_rizk (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

hey,

can anybody tell me how i could tell if my fans are working or not... cus if they dont or somethings wrong with them i have a warranty so i could change it..

thanks


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

the fans on a laptop are on the bottom.just look to see if they are working,or just use the computer in a quiet room you will hear them.


----------



## Grand Guignol (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*



hashem_rizk said:


> hey,
> 
> can anybody tell me how i could tell if my fans are working or not... cus if they dont or somethings wrong with them i have a warranty so i could change it..
> 
> thanks



if you open up Speed Fan Program you will see on the left hand side, Fan speeds in rpm's. Now my laptop has two big fans. 1 for the processor and another for the video card. If your motherboard is configured to report this info then you should see their speeds exactly in speedfan. Should be around 2500 to 3500 rpm, fan 1 and fan 2. Some mobo's don't report fan speeds though. Turning over your laptop is the best answer though....:grin:


----------



## hashem_rizk (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

ya, i think the fans are working...

i got the laptop colling pad and im using it now, it seems to be working because the temperatures really decreased even after hours of using the laptop.. here are the new results on speedfan

HD0:35C
Temp1: 50C
Temp2: 50C
Core 0: 33C
Core 1: 33C

now do u guys think i should try fear


----------



## Grand Guignol (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*



hashem_rizk said:


> ya, i think the fans are working...
> 
> i got the laptop colling pad and im using it now, it seems to be working because the temperatures really decreased even after hours of using the laptop.. here are the new results on speedfan
> 
> ...



go for it, tells us how it turned out.

The new FEAR beta expansion is out, part 2 to fear, I think or just a second expansion w/e....

it's called Perseus Mandate and I believe it's a second expansion...umm the actual sequel is due out later...
of course after the finishing the first expansion i thought i had had enough of the little girl, scary game though geez

http://files.filefront.com/FEAR+Perseus+Mandate+Demo/;8758361;/fileinfo.html


----------



## hashem_rizk (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

i tried the game and it works perfectly :smile: wahoooo

thanks guys you were really helpfull..... but like after the game the temperatures are reeeealyy high like 80-85C is that OK...

fear is the bomb :grin:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

i think i would get one of those laptop cooler pads.


----------



## hashem_rizk (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*



pharoah said:


> i think i would get one of those laptop cooler pads.


i already did.. and i said the game is working but when i finish playing the temperatures are really high


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

sorry my bad had a few things going on at once.which exact temps are hitting 80 to 85c?


----------



## Grand Guignol (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*



hashem_rizk said:


> i already did.. and i said the game is working but when i finish playing the temperatures are really high



yeah that's normal dude. leave the laptop on for like 5 minutes after you finish gaming, just idle, no screensaver nothing bare min on programs, and it should cool down properly. Just don't turn it off after gaming cause then the fans turn off and your parts inside the laptop will stay super hot a lot longer which aint good. after bout 5 min. you can turn her off. :wave:


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

If you feel the thread is solved help the moderators by clicking 'Thread Tools' and marking it solved.


----------



## hashem_rizk (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: PC suddenly shuts down when playing FEAR*

ya i think my problem is solved...

thanks for all the help :grin:


----------

